# Happy Birthday to bindbej, Sunday2046, TonyC, joebo1717, Zeke, AmpRC, flagerr, on October 3, 2005



## Administrator (Jan 15, 2005)

*Happy Birthday to bindbej, Sunday2046, TonyC, joebo1717, Zeke, AmpRC, flagerr, on October 3, 2005*

Dear friends,

*Here are today's birthdays!*

*bindbej* was born on October 3 *(Age: Not telling! )*
*Sunday2046* was born on October 3, 1968 *(Age: 37)*
*TonyC* was born on October 3, 1974 *(Age: 31)*
*joebo1717* was born on October 3, 1982 *(Age: 23)*
*Zeke* was born on October 3, 1983 *(Age: 22)*
*AmpRC* was born on October 3, 1983 *(Age: 22)*
*flagerr* was born on October 3, 1983 *(Age: 22)*

_Have a great birthday! Be sure to tell us how it goes._


----------

